# WMT Salt Fork Press Release



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

Hovance Brothers Capture Walleye Madness Opener

Presented by Buckeye Sports Center

Guernsey County-May 7th 2017-Terry and Pat Hovance capture Walleye Madness first tournament of the year. As a major cold front moved in, anglers knew it would be a tough bite. Hovance brothers put together a program that has worked in the past. They drifted jig heads tipped with small minnows in shallow water. The smaller minnows were key to their success. Terry went on to say “bigger minnows would just not catch fish; they would only bite on a certain sized minnows.” Their 5 fish weighing at 8.56# also captured them the Lund Boats Contingency Bonus, bringing their total winnings $1200.

Jason Hershberger and Duane Mast took second place. They trolled nightcrawlers on a slow death hook rig to get their 4 keepers. They also won the Mercury Contingency for the highest finishing boat equipped with a Mercury Motor over 40 HP for a total check of $800. Brock Sentz and Jeremy Fries tossed Vibes to capture 3rd place. Ryan Chapman and Chuck Lorey caught the $200 Buckeye Sports Center Big Fish of the day with a nice 3.56# saugeye. Tournament Director Greg Bentz was happy to see teams pull fish after such bad week of weather and went on to say “I love seeing teams adapt to the conditions presented to them, this is what makes people better fisherman.”

Walleye Madness Tournaments offer true 100% payouts and no membership fees. Buckeye Sports Center Big Fish, Mercury and Lund Boats bonuses are added bonuses that are not taken out of the entry fees! That’s $700 added to each tournament! Every entry fee is given back to the winners, nothing ever held back! Big thanks to our title sponsors Buckeye Sports Center, Lund Boats and Mercury Marine. Also our awesome contributing partners Canyon Coolers, Rednek Outfitters, Accu-Cull, Airwave Pedestal, Worldwide Marine Insurance, Vibe, Oakley, Northland and Opti-Tackle who donated over $8000 in merchandise to be given out to the anglers at each tournament.

The second of four tournaments will be held at Mosquito Lake, May 21st at the south state park ramp. Entry deadline is May 17th. Please go to walleyemadness.net for full standings and registration. Over 200 photos can be viewed on our Facebook page. Don’t miss out on our one of a kind tournaments!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Full standings posted anywhere? Thanks.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Saw them posted. Thanks


----------

